# Paph. helenae 'Charlie'



## John M (Sep 7, 2013)

I've had this plant for a few years. It spiked once before; but, I moved it to a new spot to keep it safe....and promptly forgot where I put it and knocked it off the bench and broke the spike! I'd never seen a helenae in person and here I had one in bud.....but, it was not to be!

This year, it has bloomed twice. The first flower was selfed; but, it did not take. This flower has been out for a number of weeks. The colour started out a bit more subdued; but, it has really improved as the flower aged. Although, I'd have liked to see a more cherry coloured pouch....like on Eggshell's recently posted helenae. Still, I like the overall golden shade of the whole thing.

Potted in a little 7 ounce plastic drinking cup.


----------



## tim (Sep 7, 2013)

best petals of any I've seen...really nice.


----------



## Spaph (Sep 7, 2013)

Really nice clone, amazing shape!


----------



## emydura (Sep 7, 2013)

tim said:


> best petals of any I've seen...really nice.



I agree. I think it is the best one I have seen period. I like the pouch colour the way it is as it matches the rest of the flower. The colour is just so uniform which is what really catches your eye. The shape is just perfection with the petals in particular just incredible. That is a special clone you have there John. Award quality for sure.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 7, 2013)

That's really nice John. I could fit one of those on the window ledge here in our new home.


----------



## wjs2nd (Sep 7, 2013)

Very nice!! I like the color and the shape is great.


----------



## John M (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I've been so distracted lately that I didn't really notice how nice it was until just the other day. I'd forgotten to "take the time to smell the flowers", so to speak. I've moved it into the house to enjoy now. 'Sure is cute!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 7, 2013)

Very nice helenae, John!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 7, 2013)

That has great colour and shape; lovely.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 7, 2013)

Indeed very uniformly yellow which is unique. I like that the staminode center is yellow as well. It's usually green.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 7, 2013)

This is excellent! I love the color.


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2013)

I love it too...it's Golden. I also like the size of the plant and it shows what
a really good grower can do. I'm desperately hoping I can bring mine along
to that size and health. You do goooood, John!

btw, good name too. Give him an ear scratch from me.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 7, 2013)

Unusually wide petals for a helenae...while I usually prefer the reddish pouched helenae's, this one is just so remarkable, its amazing!


----------



## rangiku (Sep 8, 2013)

Aw, what a little sweetie. Congrats on a wonderful plant, John!


----------



## John M (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone! 

Eggshells, I also hadn't noticed the unique colour of the staminode "button". I had a look at other clones posted here and they all had green "buttons" (what IS the proper name of that "thing" on the staminode sheild?). Cool that this one doesn't have green like all the others. I wonder if Olaf would think that this is a distinct variety? If so, what is it called? The all yellow staminode is probably a big part of why this flower immediately gives you the impression of it being a nearly solid concolor. There are no dramatic colour contrasts, while at the same time, the overall colour is nice and bright and fairly uniform.

Edit: Angela; ear scratch gratefully received! Charlie says thanks!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 8, 2013)

As everyone has said, beautiful plant and bloom. Congratulations. I really like the honeyed tone on this flower.


----------



## John M (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's something interesting. I bloomed a sibling of 'Charlie' back in March. It also had nice wide petals; although, not as wide as 'Charlie'. It's colour was a little bit less saturated, even with it being a cooler time of year. It's dorsal isn't as nicely shaped either; but, I was really pleased with it at the time. Obviously, I'm even happier with the improved quality of 'Charlie'. Both siblings have a bright yellow/orange staminode "button". 'Must be a local sub-group like this tucked away in the wild somewhere. Here's a photo of the sibling to 'Charlie'. Photo taken in March, 2013.





Something else interesting: Both siblings have/had very short stems (another trate of a separate population variety?). In fact, the flower pictured above had two flowers on one inflorescense. The flower in the photo is bloom #2. The first bloom was just barely out of the leaves and it presented itself a little bit wonky; so, I removed it. I checked by Googling and couldn't find any photos or references to other helenae's having more than one flower per stem. Cool! I hope I can get more double flowerings in the future.


----------



## ORG (Sep 8, 2013)

It is really a wonderful clone of Paph. helenae, but inside ´the typical variability of the species.
Congrat for the well cultivated plants with excellent flowers

Olaf


----------



## reivilos (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are fantastic, very round flowers. I also like the fact that it's monochromatic, very striking. Well done!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2013)

I just can agree with the above: Great shape esp. because of the almost hor. positioning of the petals, and such a fine coloration :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks again everyone....and thank you Olaf for having a look. I appreciate your time.

FYI to everyone else. I had written to Olaf and asked for his oppinion about the possibility of my helenaes being a new variety. You just never know.....


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2013)

I love both of them! They look as though they're made out of gold...24 CT.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonderful, John!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2013)

Very rich warm yellow. Almost orange:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2013)

That is lovely, John. Yesterday, I was surprised to find mine in bud.


----------



## Stone (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow!!!!!! Excellent!


----------



## papheteer (Sep 8, 2013)

That is perfect!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow! v aureum!!! Great colors and super nice foliage.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2013)

Pretty amazing petals. Congrats John on such a nice clone.


----------



## John M (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks again everybody. Someone with a true var. aureum has suggested that we trade pollen. I would love to get some "half aureum" seedlings; so obviously, I've agreed. Being such tiny plants, I presume that helenae doesn't take too long (not like a kolo!), to grow up and reach BS. So, I'm hoping it's not going to be too long before I get to see some aureum flowers from a selfing of the F1 seedlings. Must be patient....must be patient.....must....


----------



## eggshells (Sep 9, 2013)

John M said:


> Thanks again everybody. Someone with a true var. aureum has suggested that we trade pollen. I would love to get some "half aureum" seedlings; so obviously, I've agreed. Being such tiny plants, I presume that helenae doesn't take too long (not like a kolo!), to grow up and reach BS. So, I'm hoping it's not going to be too long before I get to see some aureum flowers from a selfing of the F1 seedlings. Must be patient....must be patient.....must....



Two years for the top flasklings. 3-4 years for the rest. Good luck.


----------



## fibre (Sep 9, 2013)

about one year for the capsule to mature, two years for the seedlings in flask, two or three years out of flask. Then the same again for the F1. So in 10 to 12 years we will see really stunning helenae forma aureum! 

...must be patient........must be patient.......must be patient........must be patient.....must...


----------



## John M (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! I guess I'd better be patient! But, it's something to really look forward to!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 10, 2013)

Terrific plant John! On the staminode "button" I have a group of tranlienianums that have either green or golden stami "buttons." No obvious reasons that correlate with any other traits expressed.


----------

